# Dynamics



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I give you so many kudos for getting Gracie to this place!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Mfmst, there was a quiet good girl and good boy at the end. 

It's still a constant process but it's better


----------

